# Oil Pulling.



## OKNOW (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Everybody, I've been struggling with IBS-D for about 8 years and have had little success with any treatment - either conventional or otherwise. But last week my gums were very sore and made me feel even worse than usual - I googled for a quick cure and every site relating to gum health suggested OIL PULLING. You simply gently rinse oil (Sunflower, Sesame, Olive, Evening Primrose - check sites for details) - around your mouth and between your teeth for 20 minutes. They recommend it's done on an empty stomach - then spit all of the oil out and rinse your mouth thoroughly. The idea is that the oil cleans right in between your teeth and kills bacteria you can't otherwise. It's thought to be a detox excercise and to improve all round health - as well as whitening teeth and strenghtening gums.I begun last Friday using Sunflower Oil - the improvement in my gums was immediate - my teeth and my mouth felt cleaner and healthier than I ever remember. The other thing that was astonishing was that my IBS has completely stopped - one solid bm in the morning and no more cramps!I would suggest you check elsewhere for the exact procedure involved in Oil Pulling - be very gentle if you have fillings, crowns etc. This unexpectedly worked for me and I hope it might help others too.Thank you for your time and good luck.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

20 minutes is a long time to go without spitting it out or swallowing!


----------



## OKNOW (Jul 28, 2010)

On Edge said:


> 20 minutes is a long time to go without spitting it out or swallowing!


It takes a few attempts to get it right - even if you do it in shorter stages I'm sure it might help. There's lots of info here: http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/oil_pulling.html


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

OKNOW said:


> Hi Everybody, I've been struggling with IBS-D for about 8 years and have had little success with any treatment - either conventional or otherwise. But last week my gums were very sore and made me feel even worse than usual - I googled for a quick cure and every site relating to gum health suggested OIL PULLING. You simply gently rinse oil (Sunflower, Sesame, Olive, Evening Primrose - check sites for details) - around your mouth and between your teeth for 20 minutes. They recommend it's done on an empty stomach - then spit all of the oil out and rinse your mouth thoroughly. The idea is that the oil cleans right in between your teeth and kills bacteria you can't otherwise. It's thought to be a detox excercise and to improve all round health - as well as whitening teeth and strenghtening gums.I begun last Friday using Sunflower Oil - the improvement in my gums was immediate - my teeth and my mouth felt cleaner and healthier than I ever remember. The other thing that was astonishing was that my IBS has completely stopped - one solid bm in the morning and no more cramps!I would suggest you check elsewhere for the exact procedure involved in Oil Pulling - be very gentle if you have fillings, crowns etc. This unexpectedly worked for me and I hope it might help others too.Thank you for your time and good luck.


Sounds interesting if it is real (you could be paid to post that).Has anyone else tried this with success?


----------



## OKNOW (Jul 28, 2010)

Siea said:


> Sounds interesting if it is real (you could be paid to post that).Has anyone else tried this with success?


Oil pulling would probably cost less thsn ten cents a day with items most people already have in their homes - so how exactly am I making money out of it? How dare you accuse me of posting this suggestion for personal gain - if you don't want to try it - don't bother - but don't shoot the messenger you moron.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Putting on my moderator hat for a moment.Please refrain from words like "moron" as they violate the terms of service. Asking questions like "do you sell this stuff" is OK and isn't considered a personal attack, but name calling generally is.Takes off the hat.To be fair a lot of sales people or promoters of various healing modalities (and all sorts of assorted quackery) do come on this site and push their wares or their healing technique. IBSers tend to be really skeptical of new people with miracle cures as often they are people who have an agenda and are not fellow sufferers sharing what worked for them.So while you may not have expected it, you probably will find a lot of skeptical push back when you bring up something new and different. Even when it is something with a lot of clinical data that shows what percentage of people it really does work for there will be a lot of people questioning the information.Just so you know, usually when people get really peeved that anyone dare question them or their motives that tends to make people's spidey sense (it's a scam, I know it ones) tingle really hard. So you may try to be a bit more patient with people who have had every single quack remedy and supposed cure shoved at us for decades when most of them are very hit and miss and don't even have any chance of working and most of the people doing the shoving never had IBS and are just out to make a buck. There are people who are paid to post stuff so even if they don't sell it directly they get paid for every post they mention something. We get a few of those posts almost every single day and delete them. Your post doesn't seem to have the clues that usually indicate some one is paid just to post, but it is something that happens on the internet all the time and people do wonder sometimes who is real and who is just posting for the money.


----------



## OKNOW (Jul 28, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Putting on my moderator hat for a moment.Please refrain from words like "moron" as they violate the terms of service. Asking questions like "do you sell this stuff" is OK and isn't considered a personal attack, but name calling generally is.Takes off the hat.To be fair a lot of sales people or promoters of various healing modalities (and all sorts of assorted quackery) do come on this site and push their wares or their healing technique. IBSers tend to be really skeptical of new people with miracle cures as often they are people who have an agenda and are not fellow sufferers sharing what worked for them.So while you may not have expected it, you probably will find a lot of skeptical push back when you bring up something new and different. Even when it is something with a lot of clinical data that shows what percentage of people it really does work for there will be a lot of people questioning the information.Just so you know, usually when people get really peeved that anyone dare question them or their motives that tends to make people's spidey sense (it's a scam, I know it ones) tingle really hard. So you may try to be a bit more patient with people who have had every single quack remedy and supposed cure shoved at us for decades when most of them are very hit and miss and don't even have any chance of working and most of the people doing the shoving never had IBS and are just out to make a buck. There are people who are paid to post stuff so even if they don't sell it directly they get paid for every post they mention something. We get a few of those posts almost every single day and delete them. Your post doesn't seem to have the clues that usually indicate some one is paid just to post, but it is something that happens on the internet all the time and people do wonder sometimes who is real and who is just posting for the money.


Siea suggested I was probably being paid to post a suggestion which is virtually free to try - I wonder if he could explain who he thinks would actually pay me for doing this - because if someone would, I've been wasting my time working for a living all these years.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know who would pay you, but I do know people get paid to post links or mention certain products or techniques. The ads for "get paid to post" used to be on Craig's List all the time. Haven't checked lately to see how many of those jobs are still available.If you read what I wrote I said your post didn't have the "pay to post" hallmarks we look for. If you want to deny it happens I don't know what to do. We usually delete posts from at least one person a day because they match the script most paid to post people use.Many IBSers are automatically skeptical of every new "miracle cure try this" post we get because while once in awhile it is a real person, most of the time it is not. Sorry if you got put in a box you don't like by someone. I wish we hadn't had hundreds if not thousands of people who are selling something or paid to post about stuff for years and years before you came here, but it is the nature of the healing industry that every last one of them targets IBSers as easy marks for every scam that comes along. That is why people get suspicious of anyone with a miracle cure. I can't really blame people for wondering what the agenda is when the last couple hundred "try this new thing it cured me" were just sales people or people who never heard of IBS until they got paid to post the name of a cure.If you can't tolerate people asking questions then this may not be the best place for you and maybe a blog where you can talk and can filter everyone's response would suit your style better.


----------



## OKNOW (Jul 28, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> I don't know who would pay you, but I do know people get paid to post links or mention certain products or techniques. The ads for "get paid to post" used to be on Craig's List all the time. Haven't checked lately to see how many of those jobs are still available.If you read what I wrote I said your post didn't have the "pay to post" hallmarks we look for. If you want to deny it happens I don't know what to do. We usually delete posts from at least one person a day because they match the script most paid to post people use.Many IBSers are automatically skeptical of every new "miracle cure try this" post we get because while once in awhile it is a real person, most of the time it is not. Sorry if you got put in a box you don't like by someone. I wish we hadn't had hundreds if not thousands of people who are selling something or paid to post about stuff for years and years before you came here, but it is the nature of the healing industry that every last one of them targets IBSers as easy marks for every scam that comes along. That is why people get suspicious of anyone with a miracle cure. I can't really blame people for wondering what the agenda is when the last couple hundred "try this new thing it cured me" were just sales people or people who never heard of IBS until they got paid to post the name of a cure.If you can't tolerate people asking questions then this may not be the best place for you and maybe a blog where you can talk and can filter everyone's response would suit your style better.


Don't worry Kathleen, I won't be coming back near this site - I've been free from IBS-D for the first time in 7 years for over a week now and the only thing I've done differently is Oil Pull twice a day. I didn't claim it was a miracle cure - I said it worked for me and it might help others. Yourself and Siea would clearly prefer if I kept my dramatic improvement to myself and not share it with others - even though it might help them. With the casual way you recommend Immodium I'm surprised Siea hasn't accused you of being paid to promote it. Good bye.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Oh I get accused of sales every so often.I don't have a problem with you saying what worked for you, really. Just trying to say there is a reason that people who have been scammed a million times might be a tad skeptical.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Oh I get accused of sales every so often.I don't have a problem with you saying what worked for you, really. Just trying to say there is a reason that people who have been scammed a million times might be a tad skeptical.


If OP is telling the truth it is obviously his first time on the internet but he do seem to have other issues as well on top of that.But from my experience people who get so defensive and say things like "explain to me how I make money from this" are usually the ones that are not honest. But either way he has proven he can not communicate in a civil manner so there is no point in wasting more time on him.OP should also read some more about IBS and he would learn that many of the things that work for some with IBS wont work for 90% of the rest. That way it is, even if he is honest, a legit question to ask if it worked for anyone else.I am still very curious as to if anyone has tried this or where to buy it. If it is so cheap as described I could always try and update other readers if it works for me or not.[EDIT] Very nice posts btw Kathleen, very well written and explained the situation perfectly.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

From the link it looks like people use regular cooking oil, not some special kind, at least for now. Here is a wiki entry on it. I hadn't heard of it before, and the main historical treatment (regardless of any it cures everything from allergies to AIDS claims) is for dental/oral health. If you swish oil in the mouth long enough with the alkaline saliva it does become a kind of soap and that could get the plaque bacteria loosened up. Poor dental health can make some other diseases worse, but I've never heard of good gums curing anything else.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_pulling


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Kathleen M. said:


> From the link it looks like people use regular cooking oil, not some special kind, at least for now. Here is a wiki entry on it. I hadn't heard of it before, and the main historical treatment (regardless of any it cures everything from allergies to AIDS claims) is for dental/oral health. If you swish oil in the mouth long enough with the alkaline saliva it does become a kind of soap and that could get the plaque bacteria loosened up. Poor dental health can make some other diseases worse, but I've never heard of good gums curing anything else.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_pulling


I have oil pulled for about 4 months. I have not been strict with the empty stomach restrictions. I usually do the oil pulling about 3 hours after eating. I have often drunk water in that intervening time and I often have taken a couple of supplements in pill form in that intervening time. I tested the oil pulling solely for reasons of oral hygiene. I would love to have had all my gut issues cured. But they were not, nor did they improve.For the 1st 3 weeks, I used olive oil, because I had a lot of it lying around. It made my teeth more yellow. Then I switched to coconut oil. It noticeably whitened my teeth. At my visit to the dentist's office 2 weeks ago, my dentist said that my gums were among the 5 best in his entire practice. I am not attributing this all to oil pulling, since I do a lot to maintain my dental health including using an Conair Interplak toothbrush, flossing, and the use of a rubber tip. As Kathleen said, there is some evidence that poor dental health can make some other diseases worse. It is not a stretch that improving one's oral health can improve some diseases, even if they are not cured. I abhor a lot of the hype that is associated with oil pulling. It is truly excessive. On the flip side, there seems to be an equally unenlightened rejection of it by those who see themselves as protecting the scientific method as it is attacked by know-nothings.It strikes me that the truth lies in between. As far as I know there is one study on oil pulling done in India. There were no controls, so the results are merely suggestive. But, oil pulling costs next to nothing and the risks are infinitesimal. Given that the real costs are tiny and the potential benefit is significant (I don't have dental insurance), it strikes me as fully rational to test it. I have tested a lot of things my dentist has suggested. Some worked; others did not. I found out about oil pulling not from my dentist, but from the internet. Like I said, some of the explanations and claims for oil pulling are clearly overhyped. But the basic concept--swish oil around your teeth for 15 minutes/day to reduce the bacteria that cause plaque, gingivitis, and periodontal disease--is quite easily tested by anyone. By some "revealing solution" (which dyes dental bacteria) and see how oil pulling compares to water pulling, beer pulling, milk pulling, honey pulling, or anything else you want to pull.Some people seem to think that the scientific method is only for scientists. I am not a professional scientist. But I do try to live my life in accordance with scientific values. As a rational person with IBS, I know no other way. Whatever improvements I have made in my IBS condition have come from testing and observing. Test oil pulling and observe.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Sitting here right now with oil in my mouth.But I wonder, what is the reason to do it on an empty stomach when you don't even swallow the oil?


----------



## Aly23 (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow I can't believe this. I watched a show on TV a few days ago about the benefits of oil pulling, which I'd never heard of. Benefits were rather vague, no mention of IBD, just how good it is to get rid of bacteria, it's been done for centuries. I've had severe IBD for many years, have been wheat free for almost 2 years and have gotten a lot better, however I still have IBD every day. The TV show said oil pulling is supposed to be good for you, takes out toxins and bacteria from your mouth, so eh, thought I'd try it&#8230;why not&#8230;overdue for a dental visit anyway. So today was my 3rd day of oil pulling. Sesame oil swished around my mouth for exactly 20 minutes first thing in the morning, rinse and brush teeth. Today, first time since as long as I can remember, NO IBD. Which is how I got to this site: I googled oil pulling and IBS and here I am. I am amazed. I'm not being paid by anyone, who would pay me? All I know is it worked for me. I know it's only the first day, but I haven't felt this normal in at least 10 years.


----------



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting post, I'm sceptical and seeing as the only other person to post with success has 1 post to their name (if you're legit - sorry and welcome to the forums!) so I look forward to others trying this out too - can't do any harm at least.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I know that oil pulling reeks of quackery but I figured what did I have to lose. I have been doing it for years now because the improvement to my dental health was significant. My dentist would measure my pockets (sulci) and they were much less deep after 3 months of oil pulling. Also, using coconut oil whitened my teeth. Anyone reading this has every right to be skeptical. But I had used floss and a rubber tip twice daily along with a Conair Interplak toothbrush and I couldn't halt my dental bone loss until I did the oil pulling.

Now I have read about oil pulling helping with sinus problems and other maladies. It did not help me in any other way. My IBS was as bad as usual. But a clean mouth is nothing to sneer out. People with dental infections have higher blood sugars and higher risk of heart problems.

Try oil pulling if you are concerned about your dental health. If it doesn't help you stop doing it. I have sesame oil in my mouth right now as I am typing this.

By the way, no one is going to make any money out of this unless you buy a book on it. Since the internet, including that earthclinic site has everything you could ever want to know, I don't know why anyone would buy the book.


----------

